# burn pot fills up



## chrisasst (Dec 9, 2010)

If the burn pot seems a bit full, that means it is not getting enough air correct?  Well what if that is the only way to get decent heat out.  Do you  a) scrape the pot out  b) just let it go   c) open the damper and comprise the heat.


----------



## jtakeman (Dec 9, 2010)

A if you want to save the heat. C if you want a cleaner stove. 

If you have heat to spare? Otherwise you can turn it to low for a few minutes and quickly open the door to scrape. Close the door and back to the higher setting. You will be the pot agitator, mixer or stirer like the multifuel stoves.


----------



## NHMOM (Dec 9, 2010)

I have the same problem as well. I have a Englander 2200 sq ft pellet stove. I know probably know it's not the best on the market, but It's what we could afford this year. We bought it used, and they had purchased it winter of 2009. If we let the stove go and burn say past 8 hrs, the burn pot gets REALLY full. The ashes in the front of the burn pot are really fine, then when you get to the back of the burn pot(near the auger) the pellets are burned but the ashes are still in the pellet form and some what all stuck together. I have the feed set at #1 and the blower at #8-9... hoping that I'm using the right setting?

I'm thinking that it's the pellets??  I'm back into pellet stove burning. I had one when I lived in CT, which was 5 years ago. I moved to NH close to 4 years ago and didn't take the pellet stove with me. So I'm trying to get familiar with pellets etc all over again. 

Also after researching and researching just about every site I can find about different pellets, soft verus hard pellets, I'm thinking that I should go with soft pellets as we want a HOT burn.  Am I right?  

My main concern is the big ball of pellets?


----------



## imacman (Dec 9, 2010)

NHMOM said:
			
		

> I have the same problem as well. I have a Englander 2200 sq ft pellet stove. I know probably know it's not the best on the market, but It's what we could afford this year. We bought it used, and they had purchased it winter of 2009. If we let the stove go and burn say past 8 hrs, the burn pot gets REALLY full. The ashes in the front of the burn pot are really fine, then when you get to the back of the burn pot(near the auger) the pellets are burned but the ashes are still in the pellet form and some what all stuck together. I have the feed set at #1 and the blower at #8-9... hoping that I'm using the right setting?
> 
> I'm thinking that it's the pellets??  I'm back into pellet stove burning. I had one when I lived in CT, which was 5 years ago. I moved to NH close to 4 years ago and didn't take the pellet stove with me. So I'm trying to get familiar with pellets etc all over again.
> 
> ...



Which model stove do you have?  What are the lower buttons settings?  Did you do a COMPLETE tear down & cleaning of the stove before you installed it?  Just vacuuming out the firepot & firebox isn't enough....you have NO idea what the previous owner did (or didn't do) to the stove.


----------



## NHMOM (Dec 9, 2010)

It's an Englander 25PDV The only buttons that we're supposed to set are the Heat range button and the Blower speed button The bottom 3, according to the manual are preset by the manufacturer . they are the Low fuel feed, low burn air and the air on temp. 

The Heat range is set at 1 and the blower speed we have set at 8. We had the heat range set at 5 in the beginning then we went lower and lower and settled on 1. It seemed that when the heat range was set higher the bellets were being feed way to fast and hardly burning. I'm going tomorrow and Fri to different area stores to get several different kinds of pellets to try and see what burns the hotest etc. we have HD near us along with a Lowes. There are some Farm supply places like Agway and Blue Seal and a couple Stove shops that I'm looking at for the different kinds of pellets.


----------



## imacman (Dec 9, 2010)

NHMOM said:
			
		

> It's an Englander 25PDV The only buttons that we're supposed to set are the Heat range button and the Blower speed button The bottom 3, according to the manual are preset by the manufacturer . they are the Low fuel feed, low burn air and the air on temp.
> 
> The Heat range is set at 1 and the blower speed we have set at 8. We had the heat range set at 5 in the beginning then we went lower and lower and settled on 1. It seemed that when the heat range was set higher the bellets were being feed way to fast and hardly burning....



Just to let you know, the #1 heat setting is the HARDEST setting on most any stove to get a good burn....there is not enough air going through the burn pot....BUT that may have something to do with how the stove was set by the previous owner.

And not to say that the pellet brand makes no difference, as they DO, but you didn't respond to these questions/comments.....I had a reason to ask them:

"What are the lower buttons settings?  Did you do a COMPLETE tear down & cleaning of the stove before you installed it?  Just vacuuming out the firepot & firebox isn’t enough….you have NO idea what the previous owner did (or didn’t do) to the stove."


----------



## Corny (Dec 9, 2010)

While it might seem counterintuitive, you can get burnpot overflows from both lean burns and also rich burns.  It is explained here, albeit for another stove, but the principles still largely apply. http://forum.iburncorn.com/wiki/ind...8Trim_Pot.29_Knobs_.28from_iburncorn_forum.29

Here is a taste...

"Another thing that can cause a build up of fuel in the Burn Pot is that there is not enough fuel. Unfortunately too much fuel and not enough fuel end with the same result, too much fuel in the Burn Pot. If there is not enough fuel, the fuel in the pot will burn too quickly, leaving only a small amount of burning fuel and a small flame. The fuel will still be dumping in at the same rate and not all of the fuel will be lit on fire. Eventually the corn that is not on fire, will catch on fire. The excess corn will create a larger than normal flame. The excess corn will be burnt up over time, since the stove is running in a lean condition. This scenario of not having enough fuel, will usually oscillate between a flame larger than it should be on that level and then back down to a small flame, before it gets bad enough to build up in the pot. This oscillation usually takes five to ten minutes per cycle. So if the flame gets very large, then very small, this is probably a case of not enough fuel. As corn is delivered to the Burn Pot, the flame will drop slightly in size and rise back up again, this is normal. Do not confuse this with the condition of not enough fuel. "

To discern betwen a rich burn and a lean burn, watch the rate that the fuel builds up in the pot from the time of startup to overflow.  If simply a slow progressive increase, then think rich burn. If oscillating, then think lean burn.


----------



## NHMOM (Dec 9, 2010)

YES I did answer part of the question. The part about the settings on the lower buttons was answered in my response above.

 The bottom 3, according to the manual are preset by the manufacturer . they are the Low fuel feed, low burn air and the air on temp and should not be adjusted.**** Thats the part that I had already answered

 The part about if we REALLY cleaned it out. Yes we did from top to bottom, inside and out. Every part that could be cleaned we cleaned. All new pipes etc as well.  

The only other 2 bttons to set are the  heat range and the blower speed which I said we had set at 1 for the heat range and 8 at the blower speed. As setting the heat range any higher seems to make the pellets drop way to fast and they really didn't burn at all.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Dec 9, 2010)

NHMOM said:
			
		

> YES I did answer part of the question. The part about the settings on the lower buttons was answered in my response above.
> 
> The bottom 3, according to the manual are preset by the manufacturer . they are the Low fuel feed, low burn air and the air on temp and should not be adjusted.**** Thats the part that I had already answered
> 
> ...



NHMOM,

No matter what the manual from Englander Says the prior owner can and likely did change the setting for the lower three buttons.  All imacman is asking is for you to tell him what the settings are now on your stove.  It has absolutely nothing to do with what is in the manual.


----------



## imacman (Dec 9, 2010)

NHMOM said:
			
		

> YES I did answer part of the question. The part about the settings on the lower buttons was answered in my response above.
> 
> The bottom 3, according to the manual are preset by the manufacturer . they are the Low fuel feed, low burn air and the air on temp and should not be adjusted.**** Thats the part that I had already answered



OK, then please show me in your post what those settings are....that's what I asked for.  I'm TRYING to help you, but if you don't provide some of the information, I can't.

Again, I have a reason for asking what they are....I KNOW that the manufacturer states that they are pre-set at the factory, but people change them sometimes.....are you 100% sure the previous owners never changed them???

And even the Englander Techs will have people change them, since every stove set-up and install is DIFFERENT.....that's why they are there in the first place......to help fine-tune the stove if it doesn't work well "out of the box".

 So, just for the heck of it, if you want help with the stove please tell us what the lower 3 buttons are set at, from left to right.


----------



## NHMOM (Dec 9, 2010)

Sorry, but I had no idea that they would display any number. As I went with what was in the manual and never touched them to set them. 

they're set at

Low fuel feed 5

low burn air 4

air on temp 1


----------



## NHMOM (Dec 9, 2010)

NEVER thinking that they were played with etc. As I called the manufacturer with some questions and thye also stated to never touch the buttons. $^^&^$%^#@$@#%....

 again sorry about that.


----------



## MCPO (Dec 9, 2010)

NHMOM said:
			
		

> YES I did answer part of the question. The part about the settings on the lower buttons was answered in my response above.
> 
> The bottom 3, according to the manual are preset by the manufacturer . they are the Low fuel feed, low burn air and the air on temp and should not be adjusted.**** Thats the part that I had already answered
> 
> ...



The bottom 3 are factory set and maybe a good ballpark setting for many installations and just maybe these are the settings required for their stove certification. Regardless it`s somewhat of a mystery why they preset them and so many folks complain their stoves aren`t running more efficiently.  Most of us found out at one time or another they really do need to be adjusted and for numerous reasons too. Your problem could very well be one of them.
 If they weren`t supposed to be changed they should not be there in the first place. 

  Just be sure to leave the 3rd one (AOT) on #1.


----------



## imacman (Dec 9, 2010)

NHMOM said:
			
		

> NEVER thinking that they were played with etc. As I called the manufacturer with some questions and thye also stated to never touch the buttons. $^^&^$%^#@$@#%....
> 
> again sorry about that.



OK, those sound like good starting points.  As I mentioned before, heat setting # 1 is the hardest to get a good burn in, but if you want to continue there, get more air into the burnpot by raising the LBA from 4 to 5.  

To do this, press the LBA button once, and then press both UP arrow buttons at the same time....this should change the 4 to a 5.....this will increase the air through the burnpot a little, and hopefully help with the ash buildup in the pot.

You could also try lowering the LFF 1 or 2 numbers and leave the LBA alone.


----------



## rehabbingisgreen (Dec 9, 2010)

nhmom,
See if the Lowes has somersts pellets and try those. They burn a bit fast in my stove but they put out good heat. I usually run it on 3 and 3 or 3 and 4. I don't get so much ash with those but other brands I get LOT of ash in my Englander stove. OHP and eco flame are both yuck for my stove. Lots of ash but not as much heat. Heat resource puts out decent heat but not as good as the somerset but I also found they burn longer in my stove than the other brands seemed to. I find I like to keep those on hand with the somersets.


----------



## NHMOM (Dec 9, 2010)

Good Morning, 

Thank you to all who have helped me with this problem. I really appreciate it. I'll be adjusting the numbers this morning and I'll let you know if this makes a difference. Thank you also for the idea with the pellets as well. 

The pellet stove I had in CT, in the beginning gave me nothing but PROBLEMS with the computer. Seems without me knowing my older son (20) went and messed with the computer without me knowing and took forever to get it all straightened out. So that's why when the manual said DON"T touch the bottom 3, I stayed FAR away from them. 

But like it was said to me, why would they be there if they were not needed.

Thank you again.


----------



## NHMOM (Dec 9, 2010)

Ok. I set the LBA to #5 and I set the LFF to #4.

 My other question is what color is a good flame? We always have a HUGE flame that's never been a problem at all. I though I read here in another topic that a good flame should be a blue color. Ours is always the yellow/orange. 

I'm assuming that since I changed the numbers of the LBA and the LFF that I should see a change right away. Like I said I'll be headed out probably tomorrow to get the assortment of different pellet brands, (couple bags of each) to see which burns the best. I'll let you know.

I won't be getting into all the detail as one thread has, as I really don't know how to do that. Just hoping to stop the softball size of hard pellets that burn, but still stay in the pellet form.

Thanks


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Dec 9, 2010)

NHMOM said:
			
		

> Ok. I set the LBA to #5 and I set the LFF to #4.
> 
> My other question is what color is a good flame? We always have a HUGE flame that's never been a problem at all. I though I read here in another topic that a good flame should be a blue color. Ours is always the yellow/orange.
> 
> ...



A good flame is active, yellow/orange in color tending towards the yellow side, there should be a bit of blue just above the burning pellets.  The goal here is to stay away from black tipped lazy angry loopy orange fires.  Too active (blowtorch like, short, and fierce) sends heat up the flue really well, the lazy stuff cruds up the works.


----------



## NHMOM (Dec 9, 2010)

Thank you Smokey, that seems to be the flame that I have.  So hopefully with the changes to the lower buttons everything will work out.


----------



## WoodPorn (Dec 9, 2010)

It is likely that the adjustments you made (LFF -1 & LBA +1) are going to bring down your "massive flame a bit and make it bit more active, but this may be exactly what you need.

What brand of pellets are you burning now?


----------



## NHMOM (Dec 9, 2010)

We're burning natures heat. Which I noticed has a good amount of long pellets. As in over well  1 1/2 inches. Which I think from all the reading I've done is not the size they're supposed to be. Plus I don't think they're a good pellet but we bought them when we bought the stove. 

did a quick clean of the burn pot when I reset the numbers this morning. Later when it warms up..(LOL) I'm going to shut down the stove and again give it a good cleaning. 

just trying to get it to burn hotter is all, as it seems it's going to get even colder the beginning of next week. I just really don't want to have to use the oil at all.


----------



## NHMOM (Dec 9, 2010)

Ok, so I'm going out today and getting the different brands of pellets about 6 kinds I think. Tomorrow morning (fri) going to shut down the stove and COMPLETELY clean everything and everything. This way we start with a totally clean stove with no other pellet residue. 

then start the testing of each brand of pellets with different settings. I guess I'll be in the basement with my lap top, some good hot tea,  the long couch some good magazines etc . This way I can see what the flame looks like, how much heat it gives out etc. 

To be very honest I am NOT a computer person at ALL!! The farthest from that...lol.... worked with my hands all my life being a landscaper and a florist...

So the computer on the pellet is not really a friend of mine nor is this lap top.lol


----------



## WoodPorn (Dec 9, 2010)

NHMOM said:
			
		

> We're burning natures heat. Which I noticed has a good amount of long pellets. As in over well  1 1/2 inches. Which I think from all the reading I've done is not the size they're supposed to be. Plus I don't think they're a good pellet but we bought them when we bought the stove.
> 
> did a quick clean of the burn pot when I reset the numbers this morning. Later when it warms up..(LOL) I'm going to shut down the stove and again give it a good cleaning.
> 
> *just trying to get it to burn hotter is all*, as it seems it's going to get even colder the beginning of next week. I just really don't want to have to use the oil at all.



I am putting this in my signature!  

You have put in 7 words what the core of this forum is all about (IMO anyway).


----------



## WoodPorn (Dec 9, 2010)

NHMOM said:
			
		

> Ok, so I'm going out today and getting the different brands of pellets about 6 kinds I think. Tomorrow morning (fri) going to shut down the stove and COMPLETELY clean everything and everything. This way we start with a totally clean stove with no other pellet residue.
> 
> then start the testing of each brand of pellets with different settings. I guess I'll be in the basement with my lap top, some good hot tea,  the long couch some good magazines etc . This way I can see what the flame looks like, how much heat it gives out etc.
> 
> ...



Don't limit yourself to Depot and Lowes, try a stove shop or two, even lumber yards, and local hardware stores. Agway, Tru Value, Tractor supply, etc


----------



## NHMOM (Dec 9, 2010)

Nope not limiting my shopping to HD etc. Going to the 2 local Agways, Blue Seal, The stove shop in Dover. There's a stove shop in in East Wakefield, but that's in the other direction and they're more $$ per bag for the same kind. Was suggested to stay away from a couple of certain shops...

We're kinda out in no mans land here, as any good shop/place  is at least 45 mins away. It's basically at least a 1/2 day to do all of this. With all the driving it really takes a toll on all of my joints etc. ( grrrr @#$% reaction to med last yr) takes me a day to some what get back together... So my husband is doing the leg work today... yep letting him take my truck...lol.

Got the list of pellets down to 
Energex
Corinth
greene team
pennington
NE pellets 
Somerset

Can't find a lace that carries Cubex around us.. he's getting 2 bags of each.

Thanks


----------



## WoodPorn (Dec 9, 2010)

Can only speak for the Somersets and Energex as being great pellets, actually Somersets are now one of my favorites. Not a fan of the New Engald WP's.
Good luck and let us know how you make out.


----------



## Gweeper64 (Dec 9, 2010)

NHMOM said:
			
		

> Ok, so I'm going out today and getting the different brands of pellets about 6 kinds I think. Tomorrow morning (fri) going to shut down the stove and COMPLETELY clean everything and everything. This way we start with a totally clean stove with no other pellet residue.
> 
> then start the testing of each brand of pellets with different settings. I guess I'll be in the basement with my lap top, some good hot tea,  the long couch some good magazines etc . This way I can see what the flame looks like, how much heat it gives out etc.



We have a pellet piglet in the making!  Be careful NHMOM. It's an addiction.


----------



## NHMOM (Dec 9, 2010)

Me? a pellet piglet in the making... shhhhhh don't tell anyone in my family plz. 

You're right, I was a pellet piglet 5 years ago when I had one in CT. But when I moved to NH 4 years ago I didn't take it. STUPID me.. but long story.. 

Just always been the type that I'm going to figure out the hows, whys, ins and out of something. Guess being born and raised on a dairy farm in CT and taking after my dad did that to me. VERY determind person. VERY! My family will deff agree.....lol


----------



## NHMOM (Dec 9, 2010)

Ok so since like 9 this am, I've had the the LFF & the LBA both at #3. Guess what? There are NO clinkers YES!!. One problem taken care(well for now anyways) 

I'm still wanting to make it burn hotter.  I left the Heat Range at 1 and the Blower speed I put up to 9...

My husband picked up 2 each  bags of the following pellets

 Energex... Corinth...  Both from Agway in Dover

Greene team...Maines Best ....Both from Lowes in Rochester

Freedom Fuel and Fire Sides Best ....Both from Home Depot in Rochester

I know some may not like some of the brands, but i figured all would be worth a shot.


----------



## NHMOM (Dec 9, 2010)

Oppss  forget to mention that I opened the hopper to see how much pellets we went through, and WOW what a great suprise Went through hardly any at all... (was outside finishing the Christmas Decorations (brrrrrrr)

Compared to what we've been going through. Seems we had been going through at least 60 lbs every 24 hrs. Plus thats when it really had not been as cold as it just got. I think now we've only gone through like 10 lbs if that.

Plus for my husband to notice that it's WARMER upstairs, there must be a diff. As i said I don't mind it chilly in the house, but between hubby and my 14 yr old  I usually hear... brrrrrr it's chilly in here...

So it seems that we're getting there.


----------



## imacman (Dec 10, 2010)

Glad to hear you're making progress with the stove....I hope I helped a little in making that happen.

A couple of last things....IMO, don't try to heat the house on heat setting #1......try the stove at heat #3 or higher.  

Also, when making changes to the LFF and LBA, let the stove "equalize" itself for about 30-45 minutes before you form any opinions on how it's burning.

Lastly, I forgot if anyone mentioned this before, but the LFF and LBA button settings only effect the stove on heat settings #1 & 2......when you set the stove to #3 or above, they have no effect....the stove will be running on the pre-determined factory settings.

Keep the stove and pipes clean, burn good quality pellets, and you should be just fine.

Good luck......Oh, BTW, we'd appreciate some pics of the stove.....we LOVE stove pics, especially burning pics!   

EDIT:  Just saw a response from Mike H. at Englander on the "mysterious" lower 3 buttons and the debate over whether they have any influence on higher heat settings.  Here is his response....this should clear this up for everyone permanently:

"It actually it depends on which model stove it is , which board, and which revision chip it is. 

•Igniter boards: it has play in higher ranges.  

•In the “non igniter” boards it only affects the lowest two settings (1-2) 

• All top feed stoves it affects all settings 

•Bottom feeders -  Contact Mike Holton at Englander so he can see what revision chip the change was made for,  but as far as stoves with origional equipment built 2003 and prior (non igniter), the presets only affect heat ranges 1-2"


----------



## NHMOM (Dec 10, 2010)

4

Ok, the stove is completely cleaned, everywhere!  Course I look like the chimney sweep guy but thats what soap and water are for. 

Put in a bag of Corinth pellets. 

The settings are

Heat range.... 4

Blower speed...8

LFF..........3

LBA...........5

AOT............1

I Think the flame is a good color....  The stoves been running for about 15 mins at these numbers....


----------

